# Servlet was POST Request Sendet



## Robson (9. Sep 2004)

Also kurze beschreibung der Situation.

Ich hab ein XML file eingelesen dieses hängt nun in der String Variablen *result*
Diesen String will ich jetzt als POST zu einem Server senden.

Weis jemand wie das geht ?

so auf jedenfall nicht.


```
HttpURLConnection connection  = null;
	URL url = new URL("http", "server03", 8000, "/sap/xi/adapter_plain?bs=ServerRS&interface=ROW");
	connection = (HttpURLConnection) url.openConnection();
	connection.setRequestMethod("POST");
	String httpRequest =("POST "
		+ url + " HTTP/1.1\r\n"
		+ "Host: " + url
		+ "\r\n"
		+ "Accept: */*\r\n"
		+ "Content-Length: " + result.length() + "\r\n"
		+ "\r\n"
		+ result);
```

Er meldet auch keinen fehler .. nur die XML Message kommt nicht an. Das weiß ich, weil alle eingehenden Messages im Monitoring vom Server zusehen sind. Allerdings die Nachricht die mein Servlet rausschickt, ist wie vom erdboden verschluckt.


----------



## foobar (9. Sep 2004)

```
HttpURLConnection connection = null;
		URL url;
		try
		{
			url = new URL("http", "server03", 8000, "/sap/xi/adapter_plain?bs=ServerRS&interface=ROW");
			connection = (HttpURLConnection) url.openConnection();
			connection.setRequestMethod("POST");
			connection.setDoOutput(true);

			PrintStream out = new PrintStream(connection.getOutputStream());
			out.println("hallo welt");
			out.flush();
			out.close();
			
			// ################################
			
			BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(connection.getInputStream()));
			String buffer = null;
			while ((buffer = br.readLine()) != null)
			{
				System.out.println( ">>>" + buffer );
			}
			br.close();
			
		}
		catch (MalformedURLException e)
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		catch (IOException e)
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		System.out.println("fertig");
	}
```


----------



## Robson (9. Sep 2004)

Super Funktioniert Prima !
Danke Danke Danke....


----------

